# Doves and Cockatiels?



## animal lover (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering if anyone can help me with a question? I have a 1 year old male Ringneck Dove (who presently thinks I'm his mate and is very affectionate towards me) and I'm considering adopting a 1 year old female Cockatiel from a friend who can no longer keep her. She too, is affectionate with her present owner. My question is this; is it possible that they could be kept together after some time of getting them used to each other? Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

Most people try not to mix breeds.What kind of cokatoo is it?If it is alot bigger then youre bird it is not such a good idea.But if there around the same size they might get along ok.Depends on the personality of the birds.Try putting them together when you get the cokatoo but be ready to seperate them.If they dont fight at first dont leave them together unless your sure they wont fight.Its best if they seem to get along together to watch them for an hour or so before leaving them alone.


----------



## Abby (Feb 21, 2003)

Well there is a possibilty they will fight. If they show that much affection there's a good possibility. I know its hard but I'd be willing to take one of them off your hands if worst came to worst. But before you make a drastic choice like that I have two suggestions. First see how they get a long. Second get your ringneck a mate. Ok let me know how everything goes [email protected]


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

You might try keeping them together, but just watch them closely.

The male dove might try to mate with the female cockatiel. I doubt any such mating would be successful though. The dove shouldn't be too much larger than the cockatiel, so I don't think he would hurt her.

A friend of mine keeps a variety of birds together in one room (loft type) -- chickens, quail, a dove, finches. The dove is a male, and because he has no female dove, it attempts to 'mate' with the chickens. So be prepared....


----------



## animal lover (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone,
To Mike-I think you had mistaken my post. It's a Cockatiel I may be adopting, rather than a Cockatoo, but I do appreciate your help. Both my Dove and the other bird are almost the exact same size, so I think that may be of some help. I'm going to try putting their cages next to each other first, so that they can get used to seeing each other, before I actually try to put them together, and even then, it would be quite some time before I would leave them alone without supervision. If anyone else has any thoughts, I'd love to hear them. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Believe it or not, I actually heard of a dove and cockatiel who considered themselves "mates." Of course the eggs didn't hatch, but I guess the birds were happy together. I can't remember where I heard or read this. I'd keep them in separate cages nearby and be sure they get along before you let them mingle, but different species can become friends.


----------



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

It was a typo I got a little confused.Try putting them together but watch closely they might b ok.


----------



## animal lover (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks again everyone!
Well I have the female Cockatiel in my home now







and she is close enough to my male Ringneck. He seems to be quite taken by her. He's already doing the bow coo thing. I think he's dumping me for her! 

She doesn't seem to be too interested in him but she's only been here for one day so far. I'm going to try letting both of them out of their cages so that they are in a more neutral territory when they first meet face to face. I was very happy to read Birdmom4ever's post about the 'tiel and Ringneck thinking they were mates! I really hope that they will get along. I'm already getting very, very attached to her and would hate to have to give her back. She's pretty quiet and quite beautiful. I'll keep you guys posted as things develop. Thanks so much again. You guys (and ladies) are the greatest!

[This message has been edited by animal lover (edited June 02, 2003).]


----------



## justcockatiels (Jun 1, 2003)

Hi...I breed cockatiels, and they are a very docile non-aggressive bird. I have flighted doves and finches in with my cockatiels with no problem. Another friend has a pair of diamond doves nesting in her small flight of Rosy Bourkes and cockatiels. And a handsome pigeon resides with a flock of lovebirds.

When mixing various species of birds I beleive the most important thing is plenty of cage space so that each type of bird has it's own area of space. 

The cockatiels and smaller exotic birds love branches to perch on. And if doves or pigeons become flock members they tend to prefer various level platforms to stand and perch on.

Susanne www.justcockatiels.com


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I wouldn't put ANY hookbills with pigeons.

Daniel


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I agree with Susanne that a larger cage should give each one a sence of their own space. I have doves and cockaties, they get along fine. 
Still, you never know so you should watch them and not let them be alone togeather until you are sure.
Carl


----------



## animal lover (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi everyone,
I have to say thank you once again. You're always a kind and helpful group of people!

Last night I gave them both "out time" of their cages and the Ringneck was not to happy with her. He tried to wingslap her and I didn't want her to get hurt. So that was the end of that.

I've already decided that we will keep them permanently seperated, if it is in their best interest, as I don't want to get rid of her, I'm already very, very, attached!







She already comes and sits on my shoulder and plays with my hair. I can't believe just how much I care for these birds! Even though the Ringneck is very jealous I still love him very much. I'll keep you all posted if anything changes or I come up with any other ideas. Thanks again!


----------

